# Gatorbrake 8 piston DH brake....wowzerz...



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

Here is a link what do you think,

other than they are new.
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...rakes/Disc/Gatorbrake-8-Piston-Disc-Brake.htm
Anyone got info on em, expereince etc.

Look, well..... powerful.
Mizz


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't know how well they work, I've never even heard of them...but DAMN,those are effing sexy!Titanium-plated steel rotors,8 pistons,seems pretty serious...and they'd better be for 400 bones!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I'd rock em. Same price as the new XTR's.


----------



## rstratton (Nov 20, 2006)

ArroyoBomber said:


> Don't know how well they work, I've never even heard of them...but DAMN,those are effing sexy!Titanium-plated steel rotors,8 pistons,seems pretty serious...and they'd better be for 400 bones!


They come from making motorcross brakes,ive tried some on motorcross bikes and therer solid,so should be good for mtb.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

wow those are nice.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

captain spaulding said:


> wow those are nice.


you need brakes for that fancy new frame...


----------



## Uber (Sep 26, 2006)

I would stop a truck going downhill


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

That thing is a monster! I thought 6 piston Hopes were overkill, but that just tops it.
I like the way it transcends brake power from the hope 6 pistons which only has a pair of big pistons and 2 pairs of small pistons, cuz I think only having a pair of big pistons limit the overall power. Modulation wise , I think this should at least equal if not best the Mono 6 
It might be a bit expensive to maintain though because it uses 2 pairs of pads per side. I also don't like it not having floating rotors because those do work in terms of heat management. That is the reason why sport bikes use those.

I wouldn't get this right now though as I tend for the reviews to come in first before i decide to upgrade. Also, I don't think I need all that power as the Mono 6 has more than sufficient power for what I do.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

can anyone say overkill gimmick?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Zonk0u said:


> can anyone say overkill gimmick?


I sure can!


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Zonk0u said:


> can anyone say overkill gimmick?


second that


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I love the look of the lever :thumbsup: . However, I do think that they be way overkill for most people....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


ha ha ha ha...nice


----------



## ActionBuddy (Oct 9, 2006)

More pistons dont automaticaly = more power . they probably just matched the lever piston to the caliper pistons

This thing is like the 5 blades shaver : overkill gimmick


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

ActionBuddy said:


> This thing is like the 5 blades shaver : overkill gimmick


Don't knock it till you try it. Smoothest shave I've ever had...no nicks, skin as smooth as a baby's bottom.

As for the brakes, they're designed specifically for me. 270lbs+ careening downhill...8 pistons sounds about right. Unfortunately, the price sounds _all wrong._


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I was knocking those in another thread recently, buying a pair of those just gives you 16 things to go wrong on the trail. and in turn, get one of your calipers that just ran you three bills rebuilt...

with having 4 pads I can see a lot of problems with heat buildup and warping rotors.
coming from MX it allows you a little more durability in weight


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

nickgto said:


> It might be a bit expensive to maintain though because it uses 2 pairs of pads per side. I also don't like it not having floating rotors because those do work in terms of heat management.


I was kinda concerned about the same things.That's an awful lot of brake to not have a 2-piece rotor.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

ActionBuddy said:


> This thing is like the 5 blades shaver : overkill gimmick


you should try one. best ever...


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

nice looking but expensive


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i want to get some of those, but i'll probably end up buying the 6 piston ones...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Those are nice. Has anyone looked into replacement pads for them?
? is why would they supply two sets of pads if replacement pads are available? 

just a thought.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Deweydude said:


> Those are nice. Has anyone looked into replacement pads for them?
> ? is why would they supply two sets of pads if replacement pads are available?
> 
> just a thought.


It uses two pairs of pads per caliper.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

300 for brakes....that better be out of real gold and not just plated


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

blingage is sent to the max when these is isnstalled on a bike


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

the 4 piston version was tested by "mountainbike magazin" 5/06* and compared to ~20 other discbrakes.

quote/translation:

"Gatorbrake 4 Piston 170mm/150mm
180 Euros each wheel
weight 494/573g

Modulation: 1 out of 5 stars
Power: 2 of 5
Fading Resistance: 2 of 5
performance when wet: 3 of 5

"even after a long break-in period, the gatorbrake didn't develop satisfying power. After only a few hard stops, the brake's power fades away completely. Modulation is poor because of the super hard pressure point [is that a word?]"

rating: weaksauce

it got the worst rating of all the 20something brakes in that test, by far.
for example, they gave the juicy five (6" rotors) 4, 3 , 3 and 5 stars, and even more with bigger rotors.

*i don't buy magazines, but they gave away free copies of that one @ eurobike

oh yeah, this fork was recently ebayed over here:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> the 4 piston version was tested by "mountainbike magazin" 5/06* and compared to ~20 other discbrakes.
> 
> quote/translation:
> 
> ...


Thats stupid.....


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I'd like to see some legitimate unbiased reviews of it where a qualified tech had set them up properly. I take magazine reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Pastry, LOL


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

i'd love to set that up on my 4x bike with 160mm rotors.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

ActionBuddy said:


> More pistons dont automaticaly = more power . they probably just matched the lever piston to the caliper pistons
> 
> This thing is like the 5 blades shaver : overkill gimmick


more pistons doesnt mean more power. the dual pad setup means more power, generally more pistons just give you better modulation and control of your power.... but 8 pistons is just obnoxiously overkill.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> I'd like to see some legitimate unbiased reviews of it where a qualified tech had set them up properly. I take magazine reviews with a grain of salt.


I can imagine how terrible the pad modulation is going to be on these...very un-even I HIGHLY doubt that the calipers are going to be able to be responsive enough for anyones use, and how on earth are you going to keep the calipers that take up almost 1/4 of a disc aligned from rubbing on the disc?:skep:

a review from a tech for a few rides isn't enough, these need a good solid thrash test


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Dang! I want those rotors............!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Man, that fork with the 8 piston calipers, AND DUAL sides!!!! holy smokes, is that fork going on a CBR1000RR? lever looks cheesy.

this is ridonkulous...


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Man, that fork with the 8 piston calipers, AND DUAL sides!!!! holy smokes, is that fork going on a CBR1000RR? lever looks cheesy.
> 
> this is ridonkulous...


its for someone who doesnt care what their bike weighs, and likes the 1 finger endo.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

just image the BRAKE JACK from those things


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

DAHM! suckas! thats hot!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

xKREDx said:


> just image the BRAKE JACK from those things


:madman:


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Jesus H. Christ*

talk about f'in overkill... 4 or even 6 isn't enough anymore? i think i'll get them anyway to match my new dental work... god bless health insurance... holla


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Noonie said:


> Dang! I want those rotors............!


*ON MY GOLD HADLEYS* :cornut:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

PCinSC said:


> Don't knock it till you try it. Smoothest shave I've ever had...no nicks, skin as smooth as a baby's bottom.


I get ingrown hairs after 3 blades. anyone else,,,..anyone? No thanks, I'll stick with two blades,much cheaper too


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

there are only one brake for power thats Magura GustaM 590gr


----------



## Xterradork (Mar 27, 2006)

Just looked up on Pricepoint, they sell the brakes and the pads. pads for 4, 6, and 8 piston. Still wondering if they are any good. May get a set of the 4 pistons for my first attempt at a SS build.


----------



## bElliott (Jul 7, 2006)

gustavs get wrecked by grimeca sytem 17's

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=85&category=22


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, how about 16 pistons total per wheel? Gator guys are real jokers.:thumbsup:

Damn, sorry for that picture, I haven't noticed the one a little above. Well, anyways, maybe someone will find it useful. 

Picture was taken at Eurobike exhibition. I spoke with the Australian guy, who told he invented those brakes> I got his card somwhere. Quite interesting man, with many original ideas, but I bet he overdosed schnaps that day.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't know about those calipers but i would LOVE to have those bling rotors on my rig!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> I don't know about those calipers but i would LOVE to have those bling rotors on my rig!


you a Dale Earnhardt Jr. fan? :skep:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

"Titanium plated stainless steel rotor" isn't that kind of the worst of both worlds? the weight of steel, and the durability (or lack there of) of TI?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont think anything can top the sexyness of these 9" rotors... ahhhh, whos with me to slap on another adaptor ontop of the 8" :thumbsup: Tha'd look cleeeannn

http://http://pricepoint.com/detail/14889-115_RDRRT6-3-Parts-158-Brakes/Disc/Red-Raven-9''-Rotor-w_-Adapter-Kit.htmRaven 9"


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dam homies!!! Dem rotors be pimpin stuntin and blingin all in one!! No really, overkill


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Dam homies!!! Dem rotors be pimpin stuntin and blingin all in one!! No really, overkill


Talk about the thread bump from hell


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry, I know this thread is a little ridiculous


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

glad you did though cos i missed these! bloooooming hell!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nice lingo


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

Where i'm at, the distributor selling gator brakes has stop carrying them because they didn't sell...the problem with companys like these is they can't instaure themselves on the O.E. market and have trouble really piercing the aftermarket scene.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Curious-George said:


> Where i'm at, the distributor selling gator brakes has stop carrying them because they didn't sell...the problem with companys like these is they can't instaure themselves on the O.E. market and have trouble really piercing the aftermarket scene.


also the product itself sucks more balls dry then lil kim and costs more per "romp" then lil kim.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

here are some bling rotor at pricepoint - gold - gnarly looking - $30! get the rotor w/o the brake

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17164-115_ALIWC7-3-Parts-158-Brakes/Disc/Alligator-Wind-Cutter-Titanium-Nitrite-Coated-Rotor.htm


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

from price point specs:

'Hose Length: Front:80cm; Rear:130cm'


maybe they fit a XC bike...


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I keep waiting for them to invent spinners for my bike's rotors. I can imagine waiting in the lift line with my hater blockers on, watchin my rimz keep on spinnin.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim311 said:


> I keep waiting for them to invent spinners for my bike's rotors. I can imagine waiting in the lift line with my hater blockers on, watchin my rimz keep on spinnin.


HAHA! Awesome


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## velocicraptor (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## velocicraptor (Aug 21, 2010)

They may be complete overkill and probably dont work well, but damn they look good..

http://twosixnation.net/2008/03/22/gatorbrakes-eight-piston-disc-brake/


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

They are ugly, crazy expensive and don't work properly, but at least they are really heavy.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wait.. aren't you supposed to "not" use the brakes anyway? I mean, PIN IT TO WIN IT.... Sheesh!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

*MOAR PISTONZ!*


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

velocicraptor said:


> They may be complete overkill and probably dont work well, but damn they look good..
> 
> http://twosixnation.net/2008/03/22/gatorbrakes-eight-piston-disc-brake/


Your screen name has been especially well chosen I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

velocicraptor said:


>


Seen that bike in Munich Expo - Flexy Carbon Rotors Rocked. Also gatorbrakes work like crap - friend has them - they have no power until you hit around 90% of the stroke and than they throw you over the bars.


----------



## velocicraptor (Aug 21, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Your screen name has been especially well chosen I see. :thumbsup:


 Full name - Velocicraptor Goofball

http://www.facebook.com/people/Velocicraptor-Goofball/100000326275677


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

"You walk into video store, you see 8 minute abs sitting there and then you see 7 minute abs on the shelf right beside it. Which one are you gonna pick man?"

A great idea until someone comes up with 9 piston calipers..... :lol:


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

eabos said:


> "You walk into video store, you see 8 minute abs sitting there and then you see 7 minute abs on the shelf right beside it. Which one are you gonna pick man?"
> 
> A great idea until someone comes up with 9 piston calipers..... :lol:


KKKSSSCCCHHHWWWW WHAT?!! Who brakes with 9 pistons? You wouldn't even get your heart rate up! Step in to my office, your f#ckin fired!


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

eabos said:


> "You walk into video store, you see 8 minute abs sitting there and then you see 7 minute abs on the shelf right beside it. Which one are you gonna pick man?"


You hand off half of your porn video stack to your friend, so you don't look like a freak to the checkout girl.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

"Gator's Bit ches best be wearin' a jimmy"


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

DucDucGoose said:


> "Gator's Bit ches best be wearin' a jimmy"


:thumbsup: HAHA YESSS! that movie was awesome! AMERICAAAA!


----------

